# NHS vs Private?



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello, I wanted to get anyone's opinion who is in the same boat as us. 

We underwent our first ICSI cycle on the NHS at Hammersmith in mid-April. After egg collection I had a 5 day blast transferred. Unfortunately we got a BFN, which was pretty devastating, but the worst part is waiting to receive a review letter. 

We have two frozen embryos, and six weeks have past since I tested for pregnancy, but I have only just received a review appt email for mid-August. The lady on the phone was quite vague, but did say the review appt is just to discuss the failed cycle and options, and we won't necessarily get to do an FET the following month, it could be the month after etc. It's such a horrible waiting game! 

I'd love to hear from anyone who has been at this stage, and how long it took to have their first FET cycle on the NHS, after a failed fresh cycle, and what the process was.

We are considering going private as it's so hard playing the waiting game, and having no control over what happens and when.

Any thoughts and advice greatly welcomed!


----------



## robandkaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry not personal exp on the matter as we have just completed our first go private and its worked (fingers crossed for the next few months) 
But upon talking with people at the IVF center we used who were there on the NHS it would seem each place has its own rules on the amount of wait times after a failed treatment.
At the center we have been using a lady we speak with a lot was having her 2nd attempt and had been told to wait 6 months from her first attempt.again this week she had news its failed and would be Xmas time to be considered again.
But this is only my own knowledge and may be different at each center


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi 
Sorry to hear about your bfn. 
IMO if your trust gives more than one cycle and thus likely to be before end of year and age is more on tyour side I would wait. 
It is so expensive privately and if you got to a point where you couldnt afford further treatment this paid attempt that could have been free will really hurt. 
Thats justnmy advice - I wasnt eligible in my trust and it was horrible weighing up financial options 24-7.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, our NHS trust has you wait 3 months between cycles to allow your body to recover. We paid privately (same Hospital) whilst on the NHS waiting list and they made us wait the same length of time. depending how many free goes you get I personally would wait. An FET costs around £1000.


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks so much for everyone that replied for your thoughts and opinions -all quite varied, which is really helpful as it's great to get a different perspective on things. This forum really can help you feel less isolated by the whole process.

I think we might wait until the appointment in mid-August and make a call from there. During the whole consultation phase, our specialist said we'd get one fresh and one frozen on the NHS, so it makes sense to take advantage of that.

Beachbaby -you mentioned they leave it three months in order for your body to recover, but is that from a fresh cycle as the egg collection procedure is so invasive? I can't imagine a frozen cycle is as invasive, so I wonder if you have to wait so long between frozen cycles. I guess it depends on whether they give you hormones or not...?


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm nhs and got lucky in that I got a cancellation for my review appointment so actually saw the doctor two days after my bfn. There was no mention of waiting other than waiting for my first true AF after the withdrawal bleed at the end of treatment which is where I'm up to at the moment. In my case I have been advised to go for another fresh (which is what my nhs trust will find anyway) to get my eggs whilst they're still good quality rather than paying for a private FET. I'd call your centre regularly and see if they have a cancellation earlier. At my place they said they get loads of cancellations so I'm sure hammersmith will be the same.


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear you got a BFN, don't lose hope - it was only the first try.

I can't comment on waiting times as we had to go private, but if I was in your situation I would definitely take advantage of the free NHS FET. I know the feeling of wanting to go again straight after a failed cycle, but it's also important to give yourself time to come to terms with the BFN. A FET at my clinic costs between £1875-£2175 - the financial side just adds another level of stress to this horrible rollercoaster, and as someone else said, this free cycle could just be the one you need.

Good luck with all your appintments and future treatment.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just another vote for waiting. I was advised 3 months/cycles/bleeds between all medicated cycles, either frozen or fresh (I'm also NHS but was advised by my consultant it was what was best for my body regardless of who was paying). 

In my experience I found the FET harder than the fresh because it was a medicate long protocol FET as opposed to a very quick short fresh cycle.

All this waiting is hard, but Im glad of the "time off" in between cycles - though I only start to feel like this as Im starting the next one, whilst Im waiting I go crazy!  

It's really hard but try and have some "you" time, and some couple time too. We were quite naughty and spent some of our savings on a holiday: it was the best thing we did and really did us both the world of good!

Xxx


----------



## Tiggyxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello hun, I'm so sorry to hear about your negative, we've just sadly received the same result and it's so devastating isn't it xx 

I just wondered if I could ask those who have to wait three cycles/months a quick question if you wouldn't mind as my brain seems to not be working and I can't think straight at the mo hehe! I was just wondering if you meant that we'd have the AF with our negative cycle as bleed one, another AF bleed as number 2 and then begin down regulation on CD21 of that cycle and the bleed during down reg count as bleed 3, then FET following? I just wondered also whether your follow up meeting means it'll be 3 months from the meeting, or 3 months from our failed result yesterday? Thank you all millions for your help xx


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

My next treatment will be as you describe: I had the withdrawal bleed after my bfn, am currently waiting for AF to arrive and will then call to start the noresthirone on day 14 of that cycle with stimming starting after my next AF. I'm not sure whether that is because of my age and reduced egg reserve and the fact I had my follow up appointment before my withdrawal bleed. If I hadn't got that cancellation I would be having my follow up appointment on July 31st which would hopefully have been after my next AF and too late to start that cycle so I would have been starting a cycle later if that makes sense? 

Tine is flying by since my bfn so whatever wait you have, it will pass before you know it (although it did pass slowly initially). I'm loosely tracking this cycle by monitoring my CM and any ovulation like pains and it looks like it will be a longer cycle than pre-treatment so maybe it will be neatly three months by the time I start stims again 

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Tiggyxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you so much LondonKitty, that really helps so much and has made me feel so much better  thank you so much for taking the time to reply! Wishing you so much luck and babydust for your next cycle, I hope it brings the beautiful bfp you deserve  thanks again, big hugs xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies and advice, it's all so helpful. Tiggy I just wanted to say that our review meeting is 3 months after our failed fresh cycle, and the coordinator said it will be a short 15 minute review but we will most likely try again on the next cycle from then. I was worried it would be another couple of months on NHS but she said we wouldn't be waiting that long. Hope that helps.


----------

